# Humidificador ultrasonico



## RolandoDMT (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola

         Quisiera saber como puedo elaborar un humidificador ultrasonico, que principios usa para poder controlarlo. Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Oct 25, 2009)

Hola:
Un humidificador ultrasonico se basa en el funcionamiento de una capsula ceramina piezoelectrica, donde una de las caras tiene una chapa de acero que es la que probocara el vapor.
Dicha capsula se alimenta por una onda senoidal de aprox. 1MHz a 50 voltios pico-pico.

Saludos


----------



## RolandoDMT (Oct 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me quedan ciertas dudas, es difícil construir uno? me podría facilitar alguna pagina o manual de como construir un humidificador, o explicar bien su funcionamiento? porque por lo que he investigado se el caudal de vapor de agua que se agrega en el aire es controlable, lo que no se puede lograr con humidificadores calientes ya sea por electrodos o por evaporacion.


----------



## radni (Oct 28, 2009)

Si el volumen de agua a introducir es poco podés usar un simple nebulizador, en lo que respecta a tu comentario de que no se puede controlar con los humidificadores por resistencia ó electrodos depende de la aplicación lo mismo que el de evaporación.


----------

